# Dark Souls Tastaturbelegung



## vwcaddy1991 (24. August 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
habe Dark Souls und bin in meinem Verlies am Anfang.Ich soll eine Leiche plündern,
meine Verliestüre öffnen und ich weiss nicht wo der grüne Punkt,mit dem weissen A
ist! Heisst,mit welcher Taste nehme ich Gegenstände,oder Plündere Leichen aus,oder
öffne Türen? Habe keinen Grünen oder Roten Punkt.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2012)

Also, du sopielst mit Tastatur, oder wie? Kannst Du nicht ins Optionsmenü und dort mal nachsehen?


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (24. August 2012)

Da war ich,aber von aufheben,öffnen,nehmen etc habe ich nichts gefunden.
Scheint nicht so einfach wie Skyrim zu sein.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2012)

Gibt es evlt einfach eine Funktion "benutzen" oder so? vlt musst Du auch einfach das nehmen, was "schlagen" bedeutet oder so was?


Grünes A ist halt an sich der Button auf dem xbox-Gamepad, mit dem man dann die Aktion durchführt.


----------



## svd (24. August 2012)

Die voreingestellte Tastaturbelegung findest du auch im Handbuch.
Schwach ist allerdings, dass, zur Erleichterung, nicht auch die enstsprechende XBox Belegung gezeigt wird.

So enspricht zB.


das grüne A = Aktionstaste = Q
das rote B = Schritt zurück/Sprinten = Space
das blaue X = gewähltes Objekt benützen = E
Das gelbe Y = Umschalten zw. Ein-/Zweihandgriff der Waffe = Left Alt
Die Tastaturbelegung ist nicht gerade intuitiv, das Optionsmenü ist was erste, was du vor dem Spielen aufsuchen solltest.
Die Dark Souls Wiki zeigt das Kontrollschema des XBox360 Gamepads, das PC Handbuch die Tastaturbelegung für den Rechner.

Die Arbeit, die äqivalenten Knöpfe/Tasten zusammenzusuchen und nach deinem Geschmack einzurichten, musst du leider selber machen...


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (24. August 2012)

Also wie bei Skyrim läufts nicht.Scheint die Taste Q zu sein,damit konnte ich die Leiche
plündern um dann mit dem Schlüssel,das Verlies öffnen.Es scheint so,das es nur ohne gezogene
Waffe geht.Wie gesagt,ich stehe ganz am Anfang.Die Um bzw, Übersetzung hätte aber ein
bischen besser ausfallen können.


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (24. August 2012)

Habe es über Steam gekauft und geladen,da war kein Handbuch.
Zudem kam ja noch,das man sich bei Windows Games anmelden
muss.Ich hatte eigentlich gedacht Steam würde reichen.Wird
echt kompliziert,wer ist jetzt für was da?


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (24. August 2012)

Achso fast vergessen,DANKE an Herbboy und svd.
werde da wohl nicht so schnell durchblicken.


----------



## golani79 (24. August 2012)

Könntest dir aber auch ein Gamepad holen - muss ja nicht nur für dieses Spiel sein.
Gewisse Spiele lassen sich auch am PC durchaus komfortabler damit zocken.


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (24. August 2012)

An den Gedanken muss ich mich erst mal gewöhnen.Das letze war bei einem
SEGA Master und danach habe ich bis Heute meine PC`s aufgerüstet,also bis
jetzt nur Maus und Tastatur.CoH,Skyrim,Gothic etc.klappte es immer super,
besonders CoH alles mit der Maus.


----------



## golani79 (24. August 2012)

Hab mir mein XBox Pad damals für Mirrors Edge geholt und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit.

Spiele auch Titel wie Arkham City, Grid, Dirt2, etc. mit dem Gamepad weils für mich bei solchen Spielen einfach komfortabler ist.


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (24. August 2012)

Welches würde dann am PC am besten passen,ohne Einschränkung.
Ich meine eins,das für den PC,die Konsole umsetzt,ohne das man einen
Krampf kriegt.Würde es dann mal testen.Preis ist uninteressant,muss aber
nicht  vergoldet sein,rede von Technik.


----------



## svd (24. August 2012)

Da du das Gamepad vermutlich nur für neuere Spiele verwenden wirst, fährst du mit dem originalen Microsoft XBox360 Controller am besten.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2012)

Das xbox-Pad ist defitinitv sehr gut UND mehr und mehr Spiele unterstützen ohnehin nur das xbox-Pad zu 100%.

Ich hab es als wireless-Version - da unbedingt auf das "for windows" achten, denn nur da ist ein USB-Empfänger dabei, den Du für den PC brauchst. Wenn Du den Empfänger dann hast, könntest Du aber ein zweites oder drittes Pad auch ohne dazukaufen, also die günstigere "normale" Wireless-Version nehmen - die gab es neulich zb bei MediaMarkt für 29€.


Oder einfach die Kabel-Version nehmen, die ist eh für PC.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. August 2012)

Dark Souls ist jetzt offiziell das erste Spiel bei dem ich am PC das Gamepad benutze. Bisher bin ich mit Maus und Tastatur immer prima klar gekommen (sogar bei Spielen wie Super Meat Boy, Batman Arkham Reihe, Darksiders etc.) aber Dark Souls geht echt gar nicht. 
Ich benutze das Microsoft 360 Pad das svd und Herb schon empfohlen haben, kann ich nur empfehlen damit spielt es sich meiner Meinung nach um Welten besser  Ich hab die USB Version im Laden für 31 Euro gekauft auf Amazon kriegst du beide Versionen für ca. 29 Euro.


----------



## svd (24. August 2012)

Oh, eine Alternative wäre auch das Razer Onza. 
Es ist teuerer, hat aber das bessere D-Pad, welches beim Microsoft Produkt oder zB auch dem Saitek Cyborg Gamepad (hab ich selber) recht schwammig ist.


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (24. August 2012)

wireless ist gut.Wie gesagt,es sollte einfach zu bedienen sein.
Habe bis jetzt ein Saitek Gamer Board und eine ASUS wireless
ROG Mouse und da sind nicht mal alle Tasten belegt.Preise und
Aussehen schaue ich mir im I-Net an und dan gehe ich zu einem 
Bekannten der einen PC Shop hat und meistens klappt es bei ihm
auch mit dem Preis.

  XNomArnox
stimmt,ist mir auch noch nicht vorgekommen,das Spiele so auf
Tastatur/Maus ablaufen

  Herbboy
werde mich mal nach Pad erkundigen,bin eh noch unentschlossen.
Teuer sind die aber alle nicht.

  svd
muss ich mir mal ansehen.Normalerweise kaufe ich ich immer Produkte von Firmen
die ich schon eingebaut habe.(Bei mir hauptsächlich ASUS.Mainboard Crosshair,Graka6970,Maus)
Wireless sollte schon,hab genug Kabelsalat hier.Und das letzte ist schon ein paar Jahre her.


----------



## svd (24. August 2012)

Ach so, na dann auf jeden Fall Microsoft.


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (24. August 2012)

Ich hatte (habe/jetzt in Rente) von Microsoft mal die wireless Maus,doch die
hat die Belastungen nicht standgehalten.Hat sich entweder selbstständig gemacht,
oder hat bei Kämpfen nur gezuckt und sie war noch nicht mal alt.Das Pad müsste ich mal testen
obwohl ich von Microsoft nicht von Robustheit/Ausdauer/Haltbarkeit ausgehe.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2012)

Also, ich hab jetzt mein zweites wireless-Pad - das erste hatte ich echt mehrfach durchs Zimmer gepfeffert und auch 2-3 auf den Steinboden, so dass da Teile abbrachen - und trotzdem lief es immer noch 


Und die Batterien: da kommen normale Mignon-Batterien rein, ich hab Mignon Akkus "Eneloop" - ich will nicht lügen, aber ich spiele mit einem Satz Akkus sicher eine halbe Saison bei Pro Evolution Soccer mit 10Min Spielzeit pro Halbzeit - das Pad war noch nie nach nur einem Tag leer. Der Strombedarf ist also nicht hoch. Ich hab 2x2 Akkus, so dass ich immer 2 volle Akkus parat habe.


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (24. August 2012)

Okay,das mit dem Verbrauch von Microsoft ist wahr,verbrauch war nicht viel,mit 2 Batterien.
Die ASUS Maus hat 3 Batt`s und hält gut mit.Mit Pad´s muss ich mal testen,kommt sich aber
nicht auf den Verbrauch an,sondern auf die Leistung/Handling an.Kurz,ich muss mich mit dem
Ding wohlfühlen können.


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (24. August 2012)

hab ja gesagt,habe lange keine Erfahrung mehr mit den Dingern gemacht.Früher bei 
Rennspielen zb. Hang On,war es OK.Bis Heute bin ich so durchgekommen.Eben
bis jetzt - Dark Souls


----------



## Exodus187 (24. August 2012)

Hi,
ich war zu faul alles durchzu lesen, aber ich habe das Dark Souls Handbuch ausgepackt da ist die Steuerung drinnen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Unten Links Steht:

Shift Links ---> Aktion linke Hand (Wache)
Tab ---> Aktion linke Hand (Parieren)


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (24. August 2012)

Danke dir,
Steam hat kein handbuch und Gfwas weiss ich,werde ich nicht Grün mit.


----------



## xMANIACx (24. August 2012)

Hat eigentlich noch einer das Problem bei Dark Souls das er permanent den Mauszeiger sieht? Und gibt es eine Option die Maustasten neu zuzuweisen bzw. andere Dinge auf die Maus zu legen? In dem normalen Tastenbelegungsmenü klappt das nämlich nicht so richtig -.-


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. August 2012)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch einer das Problem bei Dark Souls das er permanent den Mauszeiger sieht


 
Ja das ist bei mir auch so. Habs auch noch nicht weggekriegt.
Wie man die Tastaturbelegung ändert weiß ich nicht, aber spiel doch einfach mit Gamepad  Ich bin mit Tastatur und Maus nichtmal übers Tutorial gekommen, geht wirklich gar nicht. Wenn ich mit Darksiders 2 durch bin starte ich neu mit Gamepad.


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (25. August 2012)

So mit Tastatur/Maus geht fast gar nichts.Musste mir das 360 Pad von Microsoft bestellen.
Also am WE wird das nichts mit spielen,evtl. nur mal kurz reinschauen.Hab mir für Skyrim
neue Mods runtergeladen und beschäftige mich damit! In/mit Skyrim gibt es jedenfalls keine
Probleme.


----------



## Marko3006 (25. August 2012)

Ich gebe auch zu mit Pad macht es einen Heidenspaß mit T+M na das muss nicht sein!


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (25. August 2012)

Marko3006 schrieb:


> Ich gebe auch zu mit Pad macht es einen Heidenspaß mit T+M na das muss nicht sein!



Lass mich mal auf den Geschmack kommen,bis jetzt war es mit T+M OK.


----------



## Marko3006 (26. August 2012)

@vwcaddy respekt mir wars zu kompliziert^^


----------



## hifumi (26. August 2012)

vwcaddy1991 schrieb:


> Lass mich mal auf den Geschmack kommen,bis jetzt war es mit T+M OK.


 
Ich hab mir die Belegung einmal angeschaut, dort stand man müsse die Kamera mit IJKL oder so bedienen. Also nur Tastatur?

Naja der große Vorteil einer Maus ist, dass man damit sehr genau sein kann. Aber solang man nur die Kamera dreht ist das nicht wirklich nötig. Da ist es vorzuziehn wenn man die Spielfigur analog steuern kann, also nicht nur in 8 Richtungen gehen sondern quasi in 360.

Nach dem Tutorial dachte ich zuerst, die Treppe die da hoch geht würde zurück führen in den ersten Bereich. Bin dann über den Friedhof weiter und habe dort gegen die beknackten Skelette gekämpft. Die waren echt mörderisch und ich dachte mir, dass das mit dem hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad echt keine Übertreibung war. Unten in den Katakomben sind die Skelette dann gleich wieder aufgestanden wenn man sie kaputt gemacht hat und ich hatte dann immer 4 Stück am Arsch. Dann endlich mal die Treppe probiert und siehe da, SO schwer ist es dann doch erstmal nicht.

Übrigens, ich hatte für mein HP Fläschchen 10 Anwendungen, aber jetzt ist es auf einmal wieder auf 5 zurück gegangen. Woran liegt das?

PS: Gerade mal gelesen, anscheind bekommt man 10 Flaschen immer nur an den verbesserten Feuern, war dann zuletzt wohl an einem anderen...


----------



## vwcaddy1991 (26. August 2012)

Marko3006 schrieb:


> @vwcaddy respekt mir wars zu kompliziert^^



Moment,bin ja noch gar nicht weit gekommen,gerade mal aus meinem Verlies raus.Da das Pad erst auf dem Weg zu
mir ist,blieb mir nichts anderes übrig,als mit T+M zu spielen.


----------



## MisterSmith (27. August 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ja das ist bei mir auch so. Habs auch noch nicht weggekriegt...


 EDIT: Version 0.4 ist veraltet, gibt bereits 0.5
http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?p=127
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hatte jemand irgendwo geschrieben, dass er mit dem DSFix 0.4 den Cursor wegbekommen hat.
Habe jetzt mal geschaut, anscheinend mit der Taste F9 und diesem Fix funktioniert es, da musste dieser Nutzer aber erst einen Neustart machen.
DSfix 0.4 | metaclassofnilblog


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. August 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> EDIT: Version 0.4 ist veraltet, gibt bereits 0.5
> DSfix 0.5 | metaclassofnilblog
> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hatte jemand irgendwo geschrieben, dass er mit dem DSFix 0.4 den Cursor wegbekommen hat.
> Habe jetzt mal geschaut, anscheinend mit der Taste F9 und diesem Fix funktioniert es, da musste dieser Nutzer aber erst einen Neustart machen.
> DSfix 0.4 | metaclassofnilblog


 
Cool danke gut zu wissen 
Mit dem Patch und einem Gamepad spielt sich DS am PC wirklich noch ein Stück besser als auf den Konsolen. Deswegen bin ich mit dem Spiel jetzt doch restlos zufrieden


----------



## Marko3006 (27. August 2012)

Wen es interresiert ich habe mal einen kleinen Test eher Erfahrungsbericht der letzte 3 Tage mit DS geschrieben. Vielleicht gefällts euch ja und hilft den einen oder anderen bei der Überlegung sich das Spiel zuzulegen.  Ich finde ich bin sehr fair gewesen^^ Muss nur noch von der PC Games freigegeben werden!


----------

